# vintage Simpson Therm-O-Meter



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

I got my vintage Simpson Indoor Outdoor Therm-O-Meter hooked up for Christmas.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

and when its properly calibrated you'll find it to be most accurate:thumbsup:


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

What's the bottom scale?
It's not C or K.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MikeFL said:


> What's the bottom scale?
> It's not C or K.


It's got two ranges - the top numbers for the lower range and the bottom numbers for the upper range. (Check out the knob in the lower right.)


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

splatz said:


> It's got two ranges - the top numbers for the lower range and the bottom numbers for the upper range. (Check out the knob in the lower right.)


They were made in two models. This one, the 389 has a -50 to 100 deg scale and a 100 to 250 scale.

the more popular model 388 has one scale, -50 to 1000 deg. Not as useful for a home thermometer. 

I wanted one for a long time but the cheep ones on Ebay were always sold as is and usually without probes. I finally took a chance and I was lucky, although they are quite simple inside. Just resistors. No solid state. There is a single flash light battery and I guess it is usually still in there and leaked. Mine did, but cleaned up OK.


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

Probably older than me ?
And still going !
Made when they cared about quality !

:thumbup:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

"Therm-O-Meter"
Love it. No doubt whatsoever what it is for...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Pretty cool thermometer!


----------

